# here is the video from 2008



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

It's short. Just finally got around to uploading it. Enjoy!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nice lighting, despite that HUGE street light right across the street!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the lanterns along the walkway. What have you got going in those pumpkins out in the yard? It looks like some major fire action.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Looks great! Nice lighting and colors!


----------



## sychoclown (Aug 20, 2009)

Good job!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lighting always makes the difference! Great job!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate it. 

As for the light across the street. Thankfully the city just planted a tree in my yard that in a few years will block the whole light out. 

Pumpkins:
Tiki Torch tops! I tried using the duraflame logs the first year and they worked ok but it was a ot of maintenence. THese things..you fill them and let them burn. It's kinda nice.


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> Nice lighting, despite that HUGE street light right across the street!


My neighbor and I always decorate and we have a huge street light like that inbetween our houses. We just get a ladder and climb up and unscrew it a little so it stays in there, just turns off. Then the next day we just screw it back in.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

i don't think the city of st paul would like that.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Greta work, i really like the flaming pumpkins and the luminary walkway.The artwork in the glowing area was very well done also.


----------

